# HK 3490 Setup issue.



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Set up new HK 3490 stereo amp, without too much trouble.Connected 2 Polk tsi 400s and 2 Klipsch KW-100 Subs. Started listening at a low level to warm up amp. As soon as I raised the volume ( not a lot). The amp shut down on a protection fault. Tried running each sub alone, tried no subs, checked all connections for second time. Still could not raise volume without amp protection fault. The tsi 400 fronts have 2 sets of binding posts, I had my entry level Pioneer 5.1 sur. connected to lower posts and HK 3490 Connected to upper posts. Removed pioneer wires from lower connections.l Leaving only HK 3490 Connected to speaker.This worked,amp came alive. What caused this fault,and can it be prevented so both devices can be left connected to speakers. Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The TSI400 is capable of bi-amping if you remove the jumpers between the terminals. Did you remove them?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

No, I guess the copper tabs running from one connection to the other are the jumpers. Will it then be safe to reconnect the other source? Can you tell I Am a newbie. Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Remove the jumpers and you are good to go. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks I will try this soon and let you know. You guys and this site are awesome.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Do not remove the jumpers and connect both amps to the speaker unless you are intending to bi-amp. The reason the 3490 shut off when you tried to turn it up in your original configuration was because of the power or impedance from your pioneer making it's way back to the 3490. That's why the problem went away when you disconnected the Pioneer.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Can this happen if the Pioneer amp was off? Thanks.


----------

